# Frag is bigger than frame (Xen)



## sorciq (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello everyone,

One of my servers is working as Virtual Machine on XenServer (version 6.0.2). From time to time the network on the VM failed, and Dom0 reports something like this:

```
vif11.0: Frag is bigger than frame.
vif11.0: fatal error; disabling device
```
Can anyone tell me what causes this problem? I saw that this happened when I download a big file from this server (via HTTP) - big traffic. What I have read that something connected with MTU and GSO (generic-segmentation-offload). 

If someone runs FreeBSD as guest on XenServer and had a similar problem... 

(version FBSD FreeBSD: 9.1-PRERELEASE, 64bit)

Regards,
Simon


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2013)

sorciq said:
			
		

> (version FreeBSD: 9.1-PRERELEASE, 64bit)


FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE came out quite some time ago. Any reason why you're still on an unsupported PRERELEASE?

I would suggest updating it to the full 9.1-RELEASE.


----------

